# Cory Cats, catfish and more catfish.



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We received some interesting catfish on our last order from Peru (Friday). The most crazy of these is a jet black evil looking amazonian monster. Trachycorystes trachycorystes is so cool they named it twice. Our single specimen is just under 10 inches. He/she is $149.99.

Another cool cat is the Malarmo Cat or Platysilurus malarmo. Whiskers longer than the body distinguish this interesting Pimelodid catfish. Ours are just under four inches and are $29.99.

Big eyes distinguish another interesting at catfish which is definitely a Doradid but not the species that was supposedly sent. It looks identical to this fish.They too are $29.99

Five more species of Corydoras cats arrived this shipment bringing our in store species count to almost 35!!!

One of the rarest arrivals in the Cory world for us this week was Corydoras pastazensis cf Bonita. These are huge and beautifully marked wild corydoras cats that are around 3 inches each. You won't find this Cory offered very often anywhere. They are not inexpensive at $39.99 ea. Cory vriginae, Cory narcissus, Cory agassizi and "Red Laser" Aeneus cory rounds out the arrival.

We have lots of cool Cory Cats in stock including Fowleri, Orphonopterus, Cortesi, Eques, Loxozonus, caudimaculatus, habrosus, metae, melini, and many more.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Trachycorystes trachycorystes :

That guy is awesome, I wish I had a big enough tank for a dude like that


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wait, does this mean less hype and more mediocrity or the other way around?


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

Trachy sounds interesting, will have to check it out. What is it eating?


----------

